# Wyndham Pathways



## andy (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the new Pathways program?
Did anyone buy into it?


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 10, 2013)

andy said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new Pathways program?
> Did anyone buy into it?



Yes, and no.  They *might* give you up to 20% of what you paid retail, if they *choose* to buy it back from you. Just more sales BS. If you search the forum here, you can find a post with a copy of the contract - a lot of fluff, and no actual guarantees.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 12, 2013)

Flogged at length in a couple threads here.

Why would anyone  give  Wyndham say  $20K plus  $2K  closing costs so they  might get back $4k  after 30 days if Wyndham was so inclined?

More smoke and mirrors like CWA  ROFR!

Commissioned Wyndham sales people  are hazardous to your financial health.


----------



## Whoozr (Oct 15, 2013)

I just had my second owners update in the past two months and most of the time spent was trying to get me to sign up for the Pathway program and the Wyndham Rewards.  I'm a glutten for punishment but I found the entire conversation to be comical.  My rep spent so much time saying that resales were a waste of money because they don't count towards anything, at least with Pathways you have insurance once you want to get rid of your timeshare.  I think I really frustrated him when I told him to explain to me how Pathways is an insurance plan when I have to spend $25K for 105,000 points and I would be lucky to get $4K back if Wyndham agreed to take the timeshare back.  I haven't laughed so much in a long time.  This owner's update was really refreshing and I was really happy when I found out the Rep that was initially assigned to me passed me off to someone else because of what happened last month and he saw that I had more resale contracts than developers.


----------



## vjschaefer (Dec 3, 2013)

We got stuck listening to the sales people at Smoky Mountains. They were pushing the pathways program. I was told the program was being discontinued, so I needed to take advantage of this great program. I told her that I was busy and wasn't interested. She set up an appointment at her office with an offer of a 25 dollar gift certificate.  I didn't show, but I did get a cheap kitchen gadget. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## zabo (Dec 3, 2013)

We also sat in this Pathway presentation at Bonnet Creek last week.  They initially offered it to us for $17,200 but we said no.  Then they sent the next salesman in and he offered it to us for $13,700, but we still said no.  When we were asking questions, they wouldn't give us a straight answer on how much we get back.  I didn't know it was 20% until I researched it on this forum.

My question is why the 105K points need to be purchased?  The only thing I was thinking about is we are VIP Silver grandfathered in with 308K points.  I figured if I bought this I would be at the new VIP Silver level.  Then I figure next vacation we would get the "You need to upgrade to VIP Gold" presentation :annoyed:

The only good outcome from this was they raised our amount on the credit card we got for showing up for this presentation.  They had a printout of the issues we had in our room (one dishwasher detergent packet, no garbage bags in the kitchen, no salt/pepper shaker, cordless phone in kitchen battery was dead and a loud air conditioner).  So we got $150 which we used towards dinner at ESPN zone and we still had money left over for drinks at the bar near the pool.

Mike


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 3, 2013)

andy said:


> Does anyone know anything about the new Pathways program?
> Did anyone buy into it?



Andy,
Not a good deal. Wyndham is a sales company and someone posted a copy of the Pathways contract - it was something a 3rd grader could have wrote and formatted on a cheap cell phone. Only covers the NEW points that are brought under the Pathways program, and is a MIGHT buyback, and a MAXIMUM of 20% of the original purchase price on the PATHWAYS contract(s).
Sorry, this does not help you ....

Linda


----------

